# Sign And Trade (Walker for Antonio Davis)?



## Dirty Dirk41 (Nov 5, 2003)

I Was Reading over on a Rumor site that I Check on a Daily an it Said the bulls were interested in signin Antoine walker...in also said the celts an bulls maybe make a sign an trade were the celts sign toine an ship him to the bulls for Antonio Davis....i like this...cuz not only does walker NOT WALK aWAY FOR FREE but we get a banger for him in davis who can get boards.. something we need ALOT


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: Sign And Trade?*

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=181080


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Sign And Trade?*

It doesn't work. Other players from Boston would have to be thrown in unless the Bulls want to have Antoine at 11.14 million dollars just for next season.

I do like this rumor, though if Blount was included. Antonio Davis has an expiring contract and he's better than Scalabrine.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Sign And Trade?*

All I want is a rebounder and that is what Davis brings. I like it but I would kind of feel bad for Toine if it happens


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Sign And Trade?*

Antoine would be playing for his home-town team.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Sign And Trade?*

Ok I never thought of that but, I still think that his heart is in Boston no matter what.


----------



## Dirty Dirk41 (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Sign And Trade?*

I LIKE OIT...Maybe we throw in blount....Blount an walker for A.Davis...we get a big time rebounder an his big contract ends in 2006


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Dirty Dirk41 said:


> I Was Reading over on a Rumor site that I Check on a Daily an it Said the bulls were interested in signin Antoine walker...in also said the celts an bulls maybe make a sign an trade were the celts sign toine an ship him to the bulls for Antonio Davis....i like this...cuz not only does walker NOT WALK aWAY FOR FREE but we get a banger for him in davis who can get boards.. something we need ALOT


You're thinking of the other Davis, the one that plays for Indiana. This one is a _worse_ rebounder than Walker at this point in his career. The exact deal is Walker & a Blount salary dump for Davis & a future pick.


----------



## Dirty Dirk41 (Nov 5, 2003)

i think we should...I Dunno...I Just feel Davis could be a good player in green...an a future pick is not bad either instead of keepin blounts dumb contract an lettin walker leave 4 nothing


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

For the record, Walker's reb/48 was 11.3 last year and Davis' was 11.1, so you can't really say that one is a better rebounder than the other, though Davis is helped by never getting more than eight feet away from the hoop.

Antonio Davis would be a nice player to have, but I'd still prefer Walker, especially if we keep Pierce. I like Davis, he's a solid vet who knows how to play the game. To get him and a pick and lose Blount would be terrific.

I'd still prefer to have Walker though.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Antoine Walker is the better rebounder.

Both Davis and Walker are better rebounders than Shareef Abdur-Rahim, actually.


----------



## netluver (Jul 6, 2005)

why not this:

celtics trade:antoine walker,gary payton,and 2 2nd round draft picks

nets trade:jason kidd and cliff robinson


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

netluver said:


> why not this:
> 
> celtics trade:antoine walker,gary payton,and 2 2nd round draft picks
> 
> nets trade:jason kidd and cliff robinson


Haha, no...

(From the Nets side) 

-Petey


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

netluver said:


> why not this:
> 
> celtics trade:antoine walker,gary payton,and 2 2nd round draft picks
> 
> nets trade:jason kidd and cliff robinson


:rofl:


----------



## netluver (Jul 6, 2005)

Petey said:


> Haha, no...
> 
> (From the Nets side)
> 
> -Petey


why?


----------



## netluver (Jul 6, 2005)

Premier said:


> :rofl:


why is everyone mean to me? :curse:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

netluver said:


> why is everyone mean to me? :curse:


Not mean, he just likes that deal we they are ripping off the Nets.

-Petey


----------



## netluver (Jul 6, 2005)

Petey said:


> Not mean, he just likes that deal we they are ripping off the Nets.
> 
> -Petey


not really,walker and payton would fit in well with the nets.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Petey said:


> Not mean, he just likes that deal we they are ripping off the Nets.
> 
> -Petey


With Walker, you finally have a decent power forward.

Jason Kidd sucks.


----------



## netluver (Jul 6, 2005)

Premier said:


> With Walker, you finally have a decent power forward.
> 
> Jason Kidd sucks.


i agree


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

That might be an offer that Isiah Thomas would reject. Of course you never know.


----------



## cos (May 15, 2005)

Hey, I am not a fan of Blount and his ploy to get a big payday and then dog it the following season but without blount we really dont have much of center depth. LaFrentz is an outside 5 or 4 next to perk or blount. Toine cant play 5 all gamelong. Unless we can get a center that can play 27+/game we need to keep blount.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

cos said:


> Hey, I am not a fan of Blount and his ploy to get a big payday and then dog it the following season but without blount we really dont have much of center depth. LaFrentz is an outside 5 or 4 next to perk or blount. Toine cant play 5 all gamelong. Unless we can get a center that can play 27+/game we need to keep blount.


Raef/Perkins/Jefferson
Walker/Jeferson
Pierce/Davis/Green
Allen/Davis/...West
Banks/PG


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

While on the topic of Walker...

Rumor is that the Rockers are after him...IMO they'd be the best fit for him. 

Yao
Walker
Who cares?
McGrady
Who cares?

IMO it'll make both T-Mac and Yao MUCH more dangerous.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

aquaitious said:


> While on the topic of Walker...
> 
> Rumor is that the Rockers are after him...IMO they'd be the best fit for him.
> 
> ...


Walker, Blount, & Banks for Luther Head and expiring deals.


----------



## celtsb34 (Apr 22, 2005)

Walker for Chucky Atkins and Lamar Odom


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Since the Celtics are intent on developing Al Jefferson and now have a backup power forward in Scalabrine, Antoine Walker appears on his way to another team. Look for the Celtics to try to execute a sign-and-trade with Walker as they fill out their roster.


http://www.boston.com/sports/basket...tics_agree_with_free_agent_scalabrine?mode=PF


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

> Since the Celtics are intent on developing Al Jefferson and now have a backup power forward in Scalabrine, Antoine Walker appears on his way to another team. Look for the Celtics to try to execute a sign-and-trade with Walker as they fill out their roster.


 :banana: :clap: :cheers:


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

I would love a sign and trade, I hope we can get a stable center and a pick


----------



## CelticsSaint1977 (Jun 19, 2005)

netluver said:


> why not this:
> 
> celtics trade:antoine walker,gary payton,and 2 2nd round draft picks
> 
> nets trade:jason kidd and cliff robinson


Wait, I thought this thread was about Walker 4 Davis..and you throw in this piece of garbage. Why would the Nets do this deal?! :eek8: I dont want Cliff Robinson on this team anyhow...another power forward who camps on the outside?? no :curse: 

Two second rounders?! with the luck we have been having so far in getting second round talent...no!

If we're gonna propose a trade to the Nets for Walker, give me Jefferson and Kristic for Walker and Blount. :clap:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

This thread just got a lot funnier...


----------



## CelticsSaint1977 (Jun 19, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> This thread just got a lot funnier...


why is that??!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

He (netsluver) wasn't being serious.

Also, only a fool wouldn't accept that trade.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

CelticsSaint1977 said:


> why is that??!





Premier said:


> Also, only a fool wouldn't accept that trade.



Besides Al and Green, I would give anything for Jason Kidd. That even includes Perkins. 

Jason Kidd is the best point guard in the NBA. He's one of the top 10 players in the league, and he makes the whole team better.

Look at what he's done to Martin's career...and Marion's before him....now look at this Veal guy...


----------



## CelticsSaint1977 (Jun 19, 2005)

Premier said:


> He (netsluver) wasn't being serious.
> 
> Also, only a fool wouldn't accept that trade.


Hey misery loves company. That first trade proposal was a the key that opened pandora's box; I figured if they get Vince Carter for garbage; why not have Karma work against the Nets...

I am not worried about Netsluver, his name tells him all I need to know


----------



## CelticsSaint1977 (Jun 19, 2005)

Premier said:


> He (netsluver) wasn't being serious.
> 
> Also, only a fool wouldn't accept that trade.


Hey misery loves company. That first trade proposal was a the key that opened pandora's box; I figured if they get Vince Carter for garbage; why not have Karma work against the Nets...

I am not worried about Netsluver, his name tells him all I need to know :banana:


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

CelticsSaint1977 said:


> Wait, I thought this thread was about Walker 4 Davis..and you throw in this piece of garbage. Why would the Nets do this deal?! :eek8: I dont want Cliff Robinson on this team anyhow...another power forward who camps on the outside?? no :curse:
> 
> Two second rounders?! with the luck we have been having so far in getting second round talent...no!
> 
> If we're gonna propose a trade to the Nets for Walker, give me Jefferson and Kristic for Walker and Blount. :clap:


 Am I the only one missing where the Celtics have had bad luck getting talent in the second round?

Ryan Gomes and JUSTIN REED BABY!!!!!


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

agoo101284 said:


> Am I the only one missing where the Celtics have had bad luck getting talent in the second round?
> 
> Ryan Gomes and JUSTIN REED BABY!!!!!



I think he meant good luck, not bad luck.

On Antoine, I'm sad to see him go but if we do this deal we get rid of Blount :banana: , I'd do it for that because otherwise we are stuck with that lump for years to come  Davis would only be here until his contract expired, he's a good mature vet for the locker room and he's a decent player as well. I'm not worried about the Center spot...him and Perk and Raef can hold it down.....Blount doesn't do anything anyway.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

whiterhino said:


> I think he meant good luck, not bad luck.
> 
> On Antoine, I'm sad to see him go but if we do this deal we get rid of Blount :banana: , I'd do it for that because otherwise we are stuck with that lump for years to come  Davis would only be here until his contract expired, he's a good mature vet for the locker room and he's a decent player as well. I'm not worried about the Center spot...him and Perk and Raef can hold it down.....Blount doesn't do anything anyway.


He went to my H.S. I could have told your GM not to sign him. Even back then, he was routinely abused by players half his size, and he was a 6'10 freshman.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

No dice...



> Paxson also shot down a rumored sign-and-trade deal with the Boston Celtics involving Antonio Davis for Antoine Walker. Regarding veteran free agent Donyell Marshall, Paxson doubted the team's payroll could afford "what he's looking for."


http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...bulls,1,1919234.story?coll=cs-bulls-headlines


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

The Krakken said:


> He went to my H.S. I could have told your GM not to sign him. Even back then, he was routinely abused by players half his size, and he was a 6'10 freshman.


I find it hard to believe that Perkins was getting abused by 3'5" 140lb ballers. Especially with his high school stats.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

He was talking about Mark Blount...

I hope.


----------



## TheHighlightReel (Jul 14, 2003)

netluver said:


> why not this:
> 
> celtics trade:antoine walker,gary payton,and 2 2nd round draft picks
> 
> nets trade:jason kidd and cliff robinson


Makes perfect sense. Kidd would LOVE to come here.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Premier said:


> He was talking about Mark Blount...
> 
> I hope.


I still find it hard to believe that Mark Blount was getting posterised by 3'5" 120 lb guys. I mean, if they were a full four feet, sure. But not 3'5" guys.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Well, I'm sure that you understand that he used hyperbole in his post.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

ehmunro said:


> I still find it hard to believe that Mark Blount was getting posterised by 3'5" 120 lb guys. I mean, if they were a full four feet, sure. But not 3'5" guys.


You sure about that? The guy gets abused by a baloon Elvis...


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Premier said:


> He was talking about Mark Blount...
> 
> I hope.


Or Raef LAFranchise :biggrin:


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

aquaitious said:


> You sure about that? The guy gets abused by a baloon Elvis...


Yeah, but Inflatable Elvis is 7'6" with a huge wingspan.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

He would dunk on Blount


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm pretty sure that Inflatable Elvis has dunked on Blount.


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

ehmunro said:


> I still find it hard to believe that Mark Blount was getting posterised by 3'5" 120 lb guys. I mean, if they were a full four feet, sure. But not 3'5" guys.


Did the 3'5" guy have a pulse??? If so I might believe it. :biggrin:


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> You sure about that? The guy gets abused by a baloon Elvis...


Yeah, but Inflatable Elvis has more heart, better hands, etc. It's no fair comparing Blount to such and obviously superior talent. :biggrin:


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

BackwoodsBum said:


> Yeah, but Inflatable Elvis has more heart, better hands, etc. It's no fair comparing Blount to such and obviously superior talent. :biggrin:


You are stating the obvious, Blount is a Soft L, Gutless bag of Tampons. I'd rather buy Aaron Boones used toilet paper then Blounts Contract


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

Dick Vitale could dunk on Blount that's not saying much.


----------

